# Light comparison chart.



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 4, 2007)

This is pretty much an approximate... but webby posted it on 420 and i thought you folks could use it here.... tells a story on how efficient other bulbs are compared to HID.... enjoy


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice graphics and illustration.

Nelson


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2007)

luv it..


----------

